# Roland BN-20 project.....the results are in !!!



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Well....I've done some printing on the Roland BN-20 ...I also have a Roland Vp-540 in house at our shop and am running this little kiosk niche printer/cutter through its paces....This little machine is really impressive...all the quality of our large machine compressed into a user friendly package....Here's one of the projects I did recently...this is on a preium Holloway Hoodie.......

This is after 10 washes.....










These logos are 3.5 inches long...look at the detail the BN-20 can do....


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

How's the speed and quality compared to the VP-540? I have a VP-540 and love it. Also what heat press material did you use?


----------



## Hegemone (Oct 18, 2011)

Is that the flash washing those images out a bit. Can you do a side by side. Original print and the washed one on the hoodie? Stuff looks great. I have been drooling over the bn20 but more for custom packaging.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

theflowerboxx said:


> How's the speed and quality compared to the VP-540? I have a VP-540 and love it. Also what heat press material did you use?


Quality is better than my VP 540....I understand the BN-20 has a new Epson printing head.....the speed is slower....but it's not that big of an issue because your printing 20" vs say 30"-50".
I used Rolands transfer material.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

Hegemone said:


> Is that the flash washing those images out a bit. Can you do a side by side. Original print and the washed one on the hoodie? Stuff looks great. I have been drooling over the bn20 but more for custom packaging.


Yes...the camera flash/lighting washed the images out...notice the image below the overall shirt....those are the 3.5" sleeve images on the same hoodie.....


----------



## charles95405 (Feb 1, 2007)

Nice job Ronnie...glad it is working out I am still considering it


----------



## ipogabi22 (Jan 31, 2013)

What would be a good printer to start a business with


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

ipogabi22 said:


> What would be a good printer to start a business with


The Roland BN-20 is PERFECT for small to medium businesses.....its really a versatile machine.....


----------



## ipogabi22 (Jan 31, 2013)

How good is the quality when applied to shirts? How does it compare to screen printing?


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

What is the "hand" like. We've been thinking bn-20, but our customers love the softness we've been able to produce.

Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

P.S. Great work...

Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

ipogabi22 said:


> How good is the quality when applied to shirts? How does it compare to screen printing?


The quality is great.....you can do stuff with this printer and material that you can't with screen printing....we do both here so I can offer opinions.
Can you image trying to do the hoodie above?....how about set up time?...colors?....screens?....and here's the biggie...say the customer wants 3 hoodies.....Thats where the Roland BN-20 fits in....Who's gonna pay the big $$$$$$ to set that up for 3 hoodies?.....NO ONE...that means lost potential income.The material used is a "GOOD" substitute for screen printing....will it replace it?....NO...you shouldn't approach it comparing it to screen printing or DTG...because it's neither. Print ,Cut...Apply is it's own process and should be treated as such. Those 3 hoodies done above sold for 78.00 ... and took less than 1 hour to make them.....YES...1 hour total. Print...Cut....mask....apply....THAT EASY !!! Profit...180.00 in an hour....


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

kal6150 said:


> What is the "hand" like. We've been thinking bn-20, but our customers love the softness we've been able to produce.
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


It's not going to have "soft" hand....its thinner than typical heat press vinyl....but not like DTG or Screen print....but this stuff outlast DTG for colorfast ....


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

Thanks for the update. We are thinking about getting one for our shop. This is what we are looking for.

Sent from my SCH-I800 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## kal6150 (Jan 22, 2011)

Thanks for the updates. Awesome.
Sent from my SCH-I405 using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## celticshrt (Jan 30, 2013)

Ronnie,
the hoodie looks awesome!!!! i have recently been thinking of investing in a BN-20. i do screen printing also so i totally understand the small quantity orders, or the customer that needs 2 more pieces of a 2 or 3 color job after i reclaimed the screens. this would be perfect to do the fill in's on this. How will this hold up on 100% poly stuff? like under armour.... and will it hold up after months of washing & drying? 
thanks
Jim


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

celticshrt said:


> Ronnie,
> the hoodie looks awesome!!!! i have recently been thinking of investing in a BN-20. i do screen printing also so i totally understand the small quantity orders, or the customer that needs 2 more pieces of a 2 or 3 color job after i reclaimed the screens. this would be perfect to do the fill in's on this. How will this hold up on 100% poly stuff? like under armour.... and will it hold up after months of washing & drying?
> thanks
> Jim


Jim....Stahls has some materials just for performance apparel like your talking about. It's good for 30-50 washes...I say 30-50 because we know customers dont listen to care instructions....

Spandex material use this 
Printable Heat Transfer Material CAD-COLOR Opaque | Stahls

Click on Tech Specs for all the durability info.


----------



## tankueray (Apr 16, 2010)

I'm in love with my BN-20. I've used some of the Imprintables Warehouse materials and the Specialty Materials stuff, I just got some samples of JSI's material. Right now, my go to is ECO Print Solvent Printable from IW, but I really like the R-Tape tattoo product too. (Tip: Nearly everyone will send you sample rolls of material if you ask!) I've got the silver ink version. I haven't had time to test it for heat print washability much, but it's awesome for POP prints and decals (need to laminate them though.)


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

tankueray said:


> I'm in love with my BN-20. I've used some of the Imprintables Warehouse materials and the Specialty Materials stuff, I just got some samples of JSI's material. Right now, my go to is ECO Print Solvent Printable from IW, but I really like the R-Tape tattoo product too. (Tip: Nearly everyone will send you sample rolls of material if you ask!) I've got the silver ink version. I haven't had time to test it for heat print washability much, but it's awesome for POP prints and decals (need to laminate them though.)


The metallic ink is not recommended for garments. I've tried it with mixed results. On doing decals we use Clear Shield liquid laminate. Has 5 year UV protection and lays down nice. Also comes in clear or matte finish...roll on with foam roller. Just ran 450' of banner material the last 2 days on our Roland 540. The BN-20 definately fills that niche of big print shop looks at a small print shop price.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

is there any banner material that is pre cut for the BN 20. yes I know 20 in wide banners are not the norm but I would like to know. Thanks


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

sttbtch said:


> is there any banner material that is pre cut for the BN 20. yes I know 20 in wide banners are not the norm but I would like to know. Thanks


I'll have to check but I dont think you can print banners on the BN20.....on our VP540 we flip a lever that raises our print head for the thicker banner material. Let me look into this.


----------



## hamnov (Nov 24, 2012)

I am planning to start with a Roland BN 20 though I am just a beginner and I wonder if it is easy to operate.
Could you help with any thoughts in this respect? 
thank you


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

hamnov said:


> I am planning to start with a Roland BN 20 though I am just a beginner and I wonder if it is easy to operate.
> Could you help with any thoughts in this respect?
> thank you


It is VERY easy to operate and set up. If you can install an ink jet printer on your computer....you can use this machine. You'll need Corel Draw or an Adobe program. Very simple and user friendly.


----------



## dcurtisroland (Jun 5, 2007)

Screenanator said:


> I'll have to check but I dont think you can print banners on the BN20.....on our VP540 we flip a lever that raises our print head for the thicker banner material. Let me look into this.


You can and there are users out there printing on banner, but it's not a common application. Roland does not offer a banner in 20" and doesn't profile for one. There is a generic banner template in the driver, but that's the extent of banner support for this machine. 

A 60" roll of banner cut down to 3-20" rolls works great for short term smaller banner solutions. Don't expect guaranteed quality like on the larger devices.

Nice work on the hoodies, Ron!

-Dana


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

Ya ! We are happy to say that we are going on Thursday to get our BN-20. I can't wait !!


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sttbtch said:


> is there any banner material that is pre cut for the BN 20. yes I know 20 in wide banners are not the norm but I would like to know. Thanks


The only supplier of 20" banner that I know of at his time is IW - I am working on a custom profile for it as well.


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

Could you please let me know what you find out about the banner.
Thank's in advance !!


----------



## celticshrt (Jan 30, 2013)

I know the bn-20 has a few different ink configurations, maybe i am missing it but does it have a white ink option any feed back on the white ink is welcome
Jim


----------



## Sues Shirts (May 17, 2011)

Yes it does have white


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Is there clear material for printing that goes on clothing

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

Im really happy to see some good feedback on the BN20. I have been thinking about one for a few months now but everytime I read something about them on here people are really talking down on them. The BN20 would be perfect for me, it wouldnt take a lot of space in my shop, easy to use but great for those small orders or for custom packages and decals. I currently use Stahls but with a $25 min order and ad shipping into the mix its just not always worth it.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

moosevalley said:


> Im really happy to see some good feedback on the BN20. I have been thinking about one for a few months now but everytime I read something about them on here people are really talking down on them. The BN20 would be perfect for me, it wouldnt take a lot of space in my shop, easy to use but great for those small orders or for custom packages and decals. I currently use Stahls but with a $25 min order and ad shipping into the mix its just not always worth it.


Most of the negative feedback are from people not working with the machine or people whom have used bigger faster printers. The are comparing apples to oranges....like I said earlier...we run a VP-540 machine that I've done all the updates on so it runs like a VP-540i machine....You cannot hold the BN-20 to the Vp's standards...its not fair assesment.....


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sttbtch said:


> Is there clear material for printing that goes on clothing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


Several vendors have clear media for heat transfer that you can print on. I would contact them for samples. If you would like a sample from Imprintables, please send me a PM and I can get you one.


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

celticshrt said:


> I know the bn-20 has a few different ink configurations, maybe i am missing it but does it have a white ink option any feed back on the white ink is welcome
> Jim


I like the white ink option as it gives you more that you are capable of with the machine. it is not for heat transfer products but more for clear decals and clear static cling. You can also use it for effects on metallic medias.


----------



## moosevalley (Jan 5, 2011)

sorry this might be a stupid question but if I was to get one, will this print on any vinyl? What I was thinking is I can get metalic vinyl, chrome, gold ect? So if I was to go with white ink, would I be able to use metalic vinyl to get that look intead of printing with metalic ink?


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

moosevalley said:


> sorry this might be a stupid question but if I was to get one, will this print on any vinyl? What I was thinking is I can get metallic vinyl, chrome, gold ect? So if I was to go with white ink, would I be able to use metallic vinyl to get that look instead of printing with metallic ink?


You can print onto other vinyls like the chrome etc. as long as it is eco solvent receptive. With the white ink you can do some neat effects on those vinyls as well.


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

Is there clear material for printing that goes on clothing

How do you know if it is eco solvent receptive 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

sttbtch said:


> Is there clear material for printing that goes on clothing
> 
> How do you know if it is eco solvent receptive
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


There are a couple of clear medias on the market for heat transfer - I recommend you contact the preferred vendors on the forum that have them for samples. If you send me a PM with your info, I can arrange a sample to be sent out to you. 

To know if it is eco solvent receptive, you should check with the manufacturer - most list it on their website along with the media info.


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

Although the quality is good I aged 16 years printing 100 heat transfers.


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

chrismandrews17 said:


> Although the quality is good I aged 16 years printing 100 heat transfers.


....depending on size I can see that.....This machine isn't designed for high volume aplications...it's a niche printer...if your doing 100 10x13 designs thats going to be a slow process for sure.... I did those 3 hoodies in no time at all....I grouped all of them together and was heat pressing one set while the next set was printing...maximized my time....


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

Definitely a nice printer for hobbyists, or small shops, or even a second run machine for the little jobs. We jumped up to the larger Roland with the Metallic and White and I have no complaints at all. I just wish Roland would get into the Direct To Garment Machine manufacturing gig because the one I have definitely does not compare to the quality of the Roland!


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

chrismandrews17 said:


> Definitely a nice printer for hobbyists, or small shops, or even a second run machine for the little jobs. We jumped up to the larger Roland with the Metallic and White and I have no complaints at all. I just wish Roland would get into the Direct To Garment Machine manufacturing gig because the one I have definitely does not compare to the quality of the Roland!


I'd be willing to bet Roland is working on DTG...they just want to make sure they have a quality...durable machine and all the bugs are worked out before they launch it.


----------



## chrismandrews17 (Nov 20, 2012)

Unlike ANAJET?


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

chrismandrews17 said:


> Unlike ANAJET?


Unlike 90% of the DTG machines ......sorry I'm just not a fan of DTG...but thats another thread.


----------



## celticshrt (Jan 30, 2013)

can someone explain what the different types of inks are used for? ECO SOLVENT etc


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

celticshrt said:


> can someone explain what the different types of inks are used for? ECO SOLVENT etc


Eco solvent is widely used in the US as a sign printing and heat transfer printing ink. The solvent in it "bites" into the media and causes the pigment to hold onto it. It is highly durable and long lasting

Latex inks are used in some printers and have varying durability for heat transfer but are very durable for the sign market. one of the issues with Latex is that the ink has to be printed at a high temperature and can affect the heat transfer media that it is being printed on. I have several customers that have been successful with this type of printing though on a few specific medias

Solvent inks are similar to eco solvent inks but require ventilation units for the fumes they generate.

I hope this helps!


----------



## sttbtch (Oct 5, 2010)

What about printing stickers for glass. How will it hold washing 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


----------



## Screenanator (Feb 14, 2007)

sttbtch said:


> What about printing stickers for glass. How will it hold washing
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using T-Shirt Forums


You would print those on an eco solvent vinyl such as Oracal 3164 then either use laminate film or clear shield liquid lam....then put back in the machine to be contour cut.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

This is a great review, something I've been waiting to see.

I have been looking at the cost of different heat transfer materials for this printer and the cost that goes along: ink, transfer material and mask. If I calculate a printable flock, ink and transfer mask I get about $4/sq ft. If I use a print and cut that requires no mask, I get about $2/sq ft. Since I'm still looking at the margins, am I about right on these cost?

I'm also looking at a BN20 but want to nail down my consumable cost before I tackle the rest of the project.

BTW hi tack transfer mask can only be used once, right?

Awhile back I got a sample of Rtape's Tattoo and had problems with color wash out way more than the printable flock which was hardly any.
Wyndham


----------



## scuba_steve2699 (Nov 15, 2006)

Wynpotter said:


> This is a great review, something I've been waiting to see.
> 
> I have been looking at the cost of different heat transfer materials for this printer and the cost that goes along: ink, transfer material and mask. If I calculate a printable flock, ink and transfer mask I get about $4/sq ft. If I use a print and cut that requires no mask, I get about $2/sq ft. Since I'm still looking at the margins, am I about right on these cost?
> 
> ...


I would recommend that you check out the pricing calculator that I created a little while back 

http://www.t-shirtforums.com/preferred-vendor-introductions/t207622.html

I think your numbers are off on the flock but you could put the price into the calculator and have it run it for you. 

Also - you can (most of the time) use mask more than once but it should not be that expensive as you have in your calculation.


----------



## Wynpotter (Jul 19, 2011)

I will dl the calculator and try it out. I may have figured higher based on some info on several sights and doing a quick calc.

I have looked at small niche tourist market to wholesale to gift shops in historic/garden parks in doing a unique design for this market.
I think the volume will be low but having several accounts may make it a viable niche, maybe.

The alternative is to use available heat transfers that fit that market so I'm trying to tie down the printing cost to compare with ready made transfers.
Wyndham


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

Okay, I have a question. I am running a small business from my home which caters to the Family Reunion Niche. The bulk of my business will probably be family reunion T-shirts and church related. With the average shirts for family reunions ranging from 50-100 shirts per run, will the Bn20 suit my needs? I am looking for a to print my designs other than inkjet transfers. I already have a heat press. DTG and Automatic Screen printing is out of the question. I like to keep my small business home based. Thanks


----------



## theflowerboxx (Mar 26, 2007)

I'd recommend plastisol transfers for the valleyboy.


----------



## valleyboy_1 (Jan 23, 2010)

I kinda want to get in the versatility of the machine as well. Like a free family reunion handbag to go along with the shirts


----------



## muscletricks (May 5, 2013)

The quality here is amazing I have a bn-20 myself but when I press onto material yge result is very poor blotchy work ??


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

Screenanator said:


> Well....I've done some printing on the Roland BN-20 ...I also have a Roland Vp-540 in house at our shop and am running this little kiosk niche printer/cutter through its paces....This little machine is really impressive...all the quality of our large machine compressed into a user friendly package....Here's one of the projects I did recently...this is on a preium Holloway Hoodie.......
> 
> This is after 10 washes.....
> 
> ...


What media did you use?


Visit www.kreativitees.com and www.getkdm.com


----------



## Kr8ve1 (Apr 20, 2011)

sttbtch said:


> is there any banner material that is pre cut for the BN 20. yes I know 20 in wide banners are not the norm but I would like to know. Thanks


Yes there is. McLogan carries it. 


Visit www.kreativitees.com and www.getkdm.com


----------

